# Full HD LED TV between less than 32"



## DEE (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for a FULL HD 1080p LED TV which I'll primarily use for 4 things:
- Hook My Old PC (which means no HDMI.)
- Hook Set Top Box (using AV cables)
- Hook XBOX for heavy games (using HDMI.. Should have decent response time)
- USB Play (Good to have but not mandatory)

Unfortunately, I've space constraints and is running short of a few inches for 32". I wonder if there's any FullHD 1080p LED TV available just next to 32" on a lower side in size. I searched a lot - Sony/Samsung/AOC/LG... But couldn't find any FullHD between 24" and 32". There are few 26" and 28", but all are max 720p.

I'd highly appreciate if you can suggest any LEDTV or monitor that suffice my needs. If there's nothing between 24 and 32. Please suggest a 24" considering my needs 

Thanks


----------



## Minion (Jul 14, 2013)

your budget?


----------



## DEE (Jul 15, 2013)

Fine up till 25,000 (for TV or Monitor+Soundbar)


----------



## Minion (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Full HD LED TV between less than 32&quot;*

Get Samsung 26EH4800.

It has very good sound So you will not need any Sound bar. This model too is not a full HD  but this is the best you can get within your budget.


----------



## DEE (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Full HD LED TV between less than 32&quot;*

Thanks Minion. However, in your opinion is  FullHD Monitor+ SoundBar+Media Player a better choice over 720p TV? I can extend budget max upto 30k.


----------



## Empirial (Jul 18, 2013)

This is a good option for you & don't worry Toshiba is a reputed brand ..:: Toshiba thinkingLED ::..


----------



## DEE (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks Empirial.. Looks promising. Only concern is that its 720p. But does it really matters as I'm excluding so many options just because they are 720 p in not 1080p.


----------



## Empirial (Jul 19, 2013)

DEE said:


> Thanks Empirial.. Looks promising. Only concern is that its 720p. But does it really matters as I'm excluding so many options just because they are 720 p in not 1080p.



Buddy, I once read in AV Max magazine that FHD makes sense only on 42" and above screens. It is almost impossible to spot any difference between FHD & HD in smaller displays. Also, you said that you don't have enough space for 32" so I'd suggest you to consider Toshiba 29" Led Tv


----------



## Minion (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Full HD LED TV between less than 32&quot;*



DEE said:


> Thanks Minion. However, in your opinion is  FullHD Monitor+ SoundBar+Media Player a better choice over 720p TV? I can extend budget max upto 30k.



If you are increasing your budget then get Samsung 32EH5000.Its a full HD T.V. A full HD monitor can't match PQ of a tv due to use of inferior panel.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Aug 2, 2013)

which one did u purchase....?? plz reply... as i'm also planning to buy new one ...


----------



## DEE (Aug 7, 2013)

Not purchased yet (will soon and share)... However I'm inclined towards TV than monitor because I believe xBox will play better on TV and also with TV available instead of monitor, others can enjoy it too and I can save speaker space.


----------



## ashusood331 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi there, I am not too familiar about the TV technology but I can suggest you according to your budget which you can conveniently choose among several brands models which cover HDMI, USB port, support gaming, 1080p & definitely in size which can get fix comfortably at your place. How about buying with some interesting money saving this season. I am sure you will not miss picking your favorite brand LED TV from Snapdeal. All the best for your pick.


----------



## DEE (Oct 27, 2013)

32" won't fit while there isn't FullHD in lower sizes.. So finally ..a 27" Full HD monitor. Any thoughts from actual users on attached finalized monitor chart (chek monitor.png).... I'll go with one of these...

GREAT if actual users can share there console(PSP/XBOX) attachment and movies experience with any of these to help me buy..
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## DEE (Nov 9, 2013)

I'll buy either of BENQ EW2740L OR AOC i2757fh..... FINAL!!
Any thoughts from users owning either of the 2.....
Just want to know how games and movies look on these two.

Thanks


----------

